# Following Forum - Alerts?



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Yesterday I tried following a forum. First time for that.
I was surprised that I didn't get Alerts on new threads.
The email notifications works, but the Alert doesn't seem to work.

Is that something on my side? Or maybe a known issue?

All other alerts that I've set work properly.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Did you click Alerts and Emails when following? This is how I usually follow nodes on our sites:










-Mike


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Administrator said:


> Did you click Alerts and Emails when following? This is how I usually follow nodes on our sites:
> 
> 
> -Mike


No, not that. I wanted the alert on “New threads”.
but otherwise yes, the other notifications are clicked.
I also managed it in the “Followed Forums” applet To make sure they were set.

Should that work?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

New messages should include threads and posts. Try that and see how it goes.

-Mike


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Administrator said:


> New messages should include threads and posts. Try that and see how it goes.
> 
> -Mike


I feel like we’re not communicating, let me try again from the beginning.

Whe you ‘follow’ a forum, there are 3 notification options Ike in your screenshot. You can be alerted for ‘new threads’ or you can be alerted for ‘new messages’. or I assume that last option is to get no notifications.

If I set my settings in the top portion to “New Threads” and then select “Alerts” in the bottom part, that doesn’t work. “Alerts” if I understand the language, means displaying the indicator in the upper right corner of the TAM web page.

On the other hand, if I also enable “Emails”, that part works fine. I get an email when a new thread is created in that particular forum as expected. But still no Alert.

That is the specific functionality I am asking about. Alerts for New threads when following a forum. It doesn’t seem to work for me.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

And all your alerts are turned on for this page?



https://www.talkaboutmarriage.com/account/preferences



-Mike


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Administrator said:


> And all your alerts are turned on for this page?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are all on except “replies to a watched thread”. Buy does that one get annoying.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Can try removing all the followed content here, https://www.talkaboutmarriage.com/watched/, and then refollowing. This usually helps for older content but could refresh things across the board. Worth a try.

-Mike


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Administrator said:


> Can try removing all the followed content here, https://www.talkaboutmarriage.com/watched/, and then refollowing. This usually helps for older content but could refresh things across the board. Worth a try.
> 
> -Mike


Thanks Mike. I removed all followings for threads and forums.
I added back to follow 1 forum.
Will see how that goes.
Thanks!


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Administrator said:


> Can try removing all the followed content here, https://www.talkaboutmarriage.com/watched/, and then refollowing. This usually helps for older content but could refresh things across the board. Worth a try.
> 
> -Mike


Well, this didn’t work. No change in behavior.
I followed the ‘Welcome’ forum and there was a new thread started. I didn’t get an alert about that.

This is not a big deal, I like the idea of saying ‘Hi’ to new folks sooner rather than later so I thought I’d try this ‘follow forum’ option. Maybe it just doesn’t work and that’s fine.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Coming back to this to say "Thanks" to the TAM wizards for fixing this issue in the recent patches.


----------

